# 4-H market wether questions



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

What is the average price you get for your 4-h market wethers when they are sold in the 4-h auctions at the fair? 

And approximately how much grain do you go through on just one wether?

What percent protein, and how many pounds of grain do you feed them per day?

Thanks!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Your prices are going to vary depending on where you are. In our county in Kansas, we get anwhere from just over market price to 5x the market price depending on the year. This last year, my daughter got almost $500 for her goat!! The year before, under $200. 

You need to be feeding at least a 16% protein feed and he should have feed in front of him at all times. I'm going to guess at amounts cause we buy it by the ton and feed to everyone, not just 4H wethers....probably around 200 pounds a month? He's going to eat less at the beginning and more as he grows.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

This year any and all goats at our county fair went for between $75- 150

I'm no help with the other questions, I'm sure someone will step in with more answers


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Really? That's not even breaking even after you buy all the feed, you'd be spending more money on the feed than you get back selling them. onder:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We get whatever market prices are at the time. Last yeat I got 163 for a hundred pound goat and 175 for 90lb. 75-85lbs sells for around 200 normally. 

Not sure yet this year. We also get all kinds of premiums. 

Not sure on feed but 2-4lbs a day usually.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Around here they go from anywhere from $22 a lb (grand champion) to $4-$5 a pound.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

My daughter wants to show one, and this year, there was not one market wether at the fair. If that happens again next year, if she is the only one with a market wether, does she just get first place, or grand champion? 

Odd question I know, lol.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She would get grand champion. (I think) My pygmy goat was the only Pygmy goat at the fair, so she got Grand Champion.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

She'll get grand... take two so she has grand and reserve


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow, our county is spoiled... we get average of $4 a pound for hogs, I think $6 for goats. Our champ got 23 a pound. Steers went for 2.50 to 6.25... I got 6.25 on mine and the highest saler was 19 a pound. Thats over 20, 000... but her parents bought it so I dont really count that


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Awesome! 

I'll have to check with the fair and see if she can take two


----------



## FFApride (Oct 8, 2012)

I got $900 on a 130 pound wether, and $250 on his sister at barn sale.
And my goat actually went for less than normal, because of how big he was. I've seen champion goats go for $2100.

Lots of feed, lots... By the end you should be feeding a show wether up to 4 pounds a day, depending on how big.
My feed has 16% protein and 3% fat.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Curious how much you make after feed, med and goat costs?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't make too much here in nc. We might make a few hundred. If its a non winning year like this year then we break even


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

For my goats that don't make live auction, at our school show we get $300 per goat. At the county show I got $130 for a goat that was 80lbs. At my school show the past two years I got 18th overall and made $2600 at the auction. This year I got 8th overall and got $3200 at the auction, grand got $9,000. I guess it depends


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

wildegoats23 said:


> For my goats that don't make live auction, at our school show we get $300 per goat. At the county show I got $130 for a goat that was 80lbs. At my school show the past two years I got 18th overall and made $2600 at the auction. This year I got 8th overall and got $3200 at the auction, grand got $9,000. I guess it depends


I need to come show with yall! Our grands are usually 75-250 per show... usually 100-150 is normal. And then we sell for market price unless you win state fair. They got 6k this year. But really I should come show out there lol


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> I need to come show with yall! Our grands are usually 75-250 per show... usually 100-150 is normal. And then we sell for market price unless you win state fair. They got 6k this year. But really I should come show out there lol


Unfortunately I'm not in high school anymore, I just graduated. but I still help the young ones!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

wildegoats23 said:


> Unfortunately I'm not in high school anymore, I just graduated. but I still help the young ones!


Same here... its terrible!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I'll have to check with the fair and see if she can take two


Most of the time you can take 2 and, yes, she would get Grand and Reserve. However...she may only be able to sell 1. I'd say if goats are that scarce at your fair, the price is gonna be market value. If you want to make money....take a pig! At our fair....pigs ALWAYS make money. My daughter got $1500 for a white ribbon pig....and that's pretty standard.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

At our fair market whethers go for around five bucks a pound, more if they get a big ribbon. People tend to be generous at 4H fairs, lot's of times at our fair local businesses will buy an animal and donate it back to the 4her.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She used to show pigs, she did it for several years. Got about $700-800 every year, but she hardly made any money though, and she had blue ribbon hogs. She bought her pigs from the 4-h leader, $200 for the pig, then about $400 in feed, and the show equiptment factors in so most of the time she either lost a bit of money, broke even, or made about $100.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, it's true that if you're buying a "show" animal then the profit is down a lot. I paid 75 for the pig last year, feed was probably about 400 and show equipment for a pig is hardly anything. She made money on her pig. 4H usually does get a premium at their sale. I know some fairs that you get a "premium only"....there is a base price set and the bidders are bidding a premium amount. I'm a cheap-skate and figure if we have to pay so much for a show animal that we can't make a little money back....it's not worth it. The whole idea is for the kids to learn and have enough money to purchase next year's animal (or at least that's how I feel) If we don't get a purple ribbon...then so be it...


----------

